# Canon Announces the EOS M100 Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2017)

```
<em>Compact, Stylish and Packed with Canon technology, the EOS M100 is the Newest Interchangeable-Lens Camera Option for Users Ready to Take their Photography to the Next Level</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 29, 2017 –</strong> Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the successor to the EOS M10 interchangeable lens camera: the compact and stylish EOS M100. An easy-to-use yet powerful camera, the EOS M100 is an excellent choice for those looking to step up from smartphone photography, offering the versatility of interchangeable lenses, optical zoom and the latest imaging technology, without sacrificing size, style or the ability to share instantly.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM (Wt) $599: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358090-REG/canon_2210c011_eos_m100_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2vnc72Q">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-white.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM (Blk) $599: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wFbIsa">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2wEHDJf">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM/55-200 IS STM (Wt) $949: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358140-REG/canon_2210c021_eos_m100_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-55-200mm-lenses-white.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM/55-200 IS STM (Blk) $949: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wjEYCh">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-55-200mm-lenses-black.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>“We are living in a moment where more images are being taken and shared than any other time in history. In an increasingly visual world, high-quality images are the ones that truly stand out from the crowd,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A. “The new Canon EOS M100 can be the ideal camera for those eager to step up their images and share their creative vision without sacrificing image quality or on-the-go performance.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Discover a World That Cannot Be Captured with Smartphone Photography</strong>

Canon’s newest EOS M-Series offering helps expand creativity while providing the ability to capture photos that simply cannot be matched by smartphone photography. The EOS M100 camera is boosted by a powerful 24.2-megapixel APS-C CMOS sensor and the Canon DIGIC 7 processor. These attributes, alongside Canon lenses, are capable of rendering incredible details even when zoomed in on distant subjects or shooting in low-light scenarios, such as a dark restaurant. Packed with high-end features like Dual Pixel CMOS AF, which enables high-speed focusing for capturing fleeting moments nearly across the entire frame, and video mode, novice and enthusiast photographers alike will appreciate the tremendous capabilities of the new EOS M100 camera.</p>
<p>For those eager to share family photos, epic adventures or culinary creations with their friends and family, the EOS M100 camera is also Wi-Fi®<span class="green">*</span>, Near Field Communication (NFC)<span class="green">**</span> and Bluetooth<span class="green">***</span> connected, allowing for live-view remote shooting and the viewing and transferring of images to a compatible smart device, via the Canon Camera Connect app<sup><span class="green">††</span></sup>. High-quality images and video can be uploaded to a compatible device for easy sharing to select social media networks. Once connected through Bluetooth, the EOS M100 camera can also work with a compatible smartphone’s GPS function to provide a geo-tagged log of where every photo was taken on one’s journey.</p>
<p>The EOS M100 camera features a revamped and simple touch user interface that makes it easy for users to change settings, adjust modes and even focus on their subject. The 3.0-inch LCD touch-panel display also offers tilt functionality, helpful when shooting subjects from creative angles. Users can also use touch focus and Dual Pixel CMOS AF to smoothly transition focus between subjects with the touch of a finger.</p>
<p>Users will also discover a newly designed and intuitive touch interface that makes it easy to choose settings and focus shots, while beginners can learn and improve on their photography using Canon’s Creative Assist function, an intuitive setting that allows users to execute their creative vision, even without an “expert level” of camera knowledge. To make a scene brighter or blur backgrounds, users simply select their desired change within the Creative Assist menu, and the camera will automatically make corresponding setting adjustments, available immediately in live view. Preferred settings can be saved for next time, while those using the mode will begin to learn more advanced camera techniques to further pursue their creative vision—beyond just Auto Mode.</p>
<p>Sized to be an on-the-go camera, the EOS M100 is slimmer and lighter than other M-Series offerings, and fits neatly into a bag with ease. The new sleek and refined design features two body color options—white or black.</p>
<p>The use of interchangeable lenses is a differentiator factor of the Canon EOS M-Series from most smartphone photography, with Canon offering seven distinct and lightweight EF-M lenses, spanning wide-angle, telephoto and macro applications. EOS M100 users can find a lens for nearly any application while maintaining a compact system ready for on-the-go moments. For those with Canon’s EF lenses, the EF-EOS M Mount Adapter (sold separately) will allow for the use of Canon’s complete lineup of EF and EF-S lenses. Exploring close-up macro photography is also possible using the EOS M100, combined with a macro lens option—great for wildlife or detailed food photos.</p>

<p><strong>Expand Your Horizons with Useful Functions</strong>

The EOS M100 camera sports a host of useful functions for users of any level—whether a true beginner in the world of photography or someone who simply wants to take their images or video to the next level. These functions include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Video Mode:</strong> Record Full HD 1080/60p video or picturesque time-lapse movies with the push of a button or use Hybrid Auto to pull still frames form HD video recording</li>
<li><strong>Continuous Shooting: </strong>Don’t miss a moment with up to 4 frames-per-second (fps) continuous shooting; up to 6.1 with fixed AF</li>
<li><strong>ISO Range:</strong> 100-25,600 ISO range helps capture sharp images, even in low light</li>
<li><strong>In-Camera RAW Conversion: </strong>Allows users to experiment with RAW photography and experiment with various in-camera expressions</li>
<li><strong>Self-Portrait Mode:</strong> Using the 180-degree tilt of the LCD screen, take beautiful selfies and adjust brightness, focus and Smooth Skin functions with ease</li>
<li><strong>HDR Backlight Control:</strong> Shoot three images with different exposures to help naturally correct scenes that are backlit or show differences in contrast</li>
<li><strong>Bulb exposure:</strong> Continue shooting after the shutter button is released for light painting or capturing fireworks</li>
<li><strong>Creative Filters:</strong> To add a personal touch, choose from a variety of creative filter options like Grainy Film, Art Bold, Fish-eye Effect and more</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EOS M100 is scheduled to be available in black or white in October 2017 for an estimated retail price of $599.99<span class="green">^</span> with the EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens and $949.99<span class="green">^</span> with EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM lens and EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM lens. In addition, the Canon EOS EF-M Mount Adapter is currently available for a suggested retail price of $199.99<span class="green">^</span>. For more information please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="noopener">usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM (Wt) $599: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358090-REG/canon_2210c011_eos_m100_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2vnc72Q">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-white.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM (Blk) $599: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wFbIsa">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2wEHDJf">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-lens-black.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM/55-200 IS STM (Wt) $949: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358140-REG/canon_2210c021_eos_m100_mirrorless_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-55-200mm-lenses-white.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
<li><strong>Canon EOS M100 w/15-45 IS STM/55-200 IS STM (Blk) $949: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2wjEYCh">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-m100-mirrorless-digital-camera-with-15-45mm-55-200mm-lenses-black.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></strong></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30977 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3095882207.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3095882207-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3095882207-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3095882207-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3719230180.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3719230180-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3719230180-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3719230180-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/9451269051.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/9451269051-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/9451269051-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/9451269051-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3288959835.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3288959835-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3288959835-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/3288959835-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2017)

Too bad there are no kits with 22mm lens, it would make a perfect travel combo for still and some video.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 29, 2017)

Yup.....have fun ladies ;D


----------



## scoobysnapstory (Aug 29, 2017)

arg, i so want it, but its missing my fave hot shoe. =( any alternatives? to getting a canon hot shoe on it?


----------



## Talys (Aug 29, 2017)

That is an awesomely small, sexy package. I hear ya though, no shoe is a deal breaker 

God only knows what I'd do with it, would probably share the fate of my S110 and every other small camera I've bought... double digit shutter count, LOL.


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 29, 2017)

Fuji, Olympus, etc. get mirrorless cameras with lots of useful controls that look retro-beautiful and Canon comes up with something that resembles more than anything a simple hotshot-less P&S Powershot with a lens on it. Sigh.


----------



## freejay (Aug 29, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Fuji, Olympus, etc. get mirrorless cameras with lots of useful controls that look retro-beautiful and Canon comes up with something that resembles more than anything a simple hotshot-less P&S Powershot with a lens on it. Sigh.



Maybe it is meant to look like a simple, easy to use Powershot like camera...


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 29, 2017)

"body only" not offered? I will definitely never buy any EOS M camera kit with the 15-45 turd. Even if it comes almost for free.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 29, 2017)

ScottyP said:


> Fuji, Olympus, etc. get mirrorless cameras with lots of useful controls that look retro-beautiful and Canon comes up with something that resembles more than anything a simple hotshot-less P&S Powershot with a lens on it. Sigh.



The silver-brown combo looks great

even with the silver "turd" 15-45 (which i admit, doesn't look so good with the black inner barrel) and it's quite good when you actually use it


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 29, 2017)

scoobysnapstory said:


> ... but its missing my fave hot shoe ...





Talys said:


> ... no shoe is a deal breaker ...





ScottyP said:


> ... a simple hotshot-less P&S ...


Hi guys! 

The predecessor (M10) didn't have a hot shoe and if you need one, you can buy the old M3 or the M6 - though more expensive.
But that is the Canon marketing strategy and you can accept it or leave it.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 29, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> even with the silver "turd" 15-45 (which i admit, doesn't look so good with the black inner barrel) and it's quite good when you actually use it



Unfortunately not. 15-45 is the only sub-par perforemer in current EF-M lens lineup. All others have "decent to really excellent" IQ - especially considering price and size. EF-M 15-45 has IQ at level of first EF-S 18-55 kit zoom ... back in 2005 or so. 

Re. "looks" of cameras or lenses ... I don't care at all ... as long as everything is non-reflecting matte-black.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 29, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > even with the silver "turd" 15-45 (which i admit, doesn't look so good with the black inner barrel) and it's quite good when you actually use it
> ...



i disagree. i have the turd on the M5 and the quality is close to that of the EF-S 15-85 

the remark about the looks of the camera was towards ScottyP


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 29, 2017)

EF-M 15-45 is visibly weaker than EF-M 18-55.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 29, 2017)

maybe at the long end, but not that much different
at the wide end, the 15-45 is sharper than the 18-55 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1114&Camera=812&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=1&LensComp=813&CameraComp=812&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1


----------



## okaro (Aug 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> The predecessor (M10) didn't have a hot shoe and if you need one, you can buy the old M3 or the M6 - though more expensive.
> But that is the Canon marketing strategy and you can accept it or leave it.



You do not need a hot shoe unless you are going to buy a flash and few people do, especially in the camera's target group. Also that is a good way to make separation between the models and force those who want it to more expensive models. The original M came with a hot shoe as it came with a flash. I have almost never used it an do not carry it. For me the internal flash would clearly be a better thing.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 29, 2017)

Comparisons of lenses based on a single copy (that includes the TDP charts) are always dubious, but even more so for these low-end consumer zooms with lots of copy variation. AvTvM, it sounds like you may have received a bad copy of the 15-45

For the record, based on my copy at least, I certainly do not consider the 15-45 a turd. It's pretty comparable overall to the 18-55 in my view. Stronger at the wide end (not just because it goes to 15, but also in terms of IQ there), weaker at the "long" end. I actually see that as a positive thing, since going to 15 is its main differentiator from the 18-55. In fact, I'm off on a short family trip right now (where photography is only secondary) and I put the 15-45 on my M5, just for the wider angle opportunities.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

okaro said:


> You do not need a hot shoe unless you are going to buy a flash and few people do, especially in the camera's target group. Also that is a good way to make separation between the models and force those who want it to more expensive models. The original M came with a hot shoe as it came with a flash. I have almost never used it an do not carry it. For me the internal flash would clearly be a better thing.



I don't mind an onboard flash for 'emergencies', but not for routine use (particularly if some lenses cast a shadow!). The 90EX was available as a kit with the original M, but I skipped it in favor of the 270EX II – if I'm going to use a flash, I want the ability to bounce it.


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, I don't know that I've narrowed my search for a mirrorless system down any with this announcement.


----------



## sd32gb (Aug 29, 2017)

I couldn't help but laugh when I saw that the battery is LP-E17, not the LP-E12.

EDIT: My joy didn't last long. It seems it packs the LP-E12, although most European websites show the LP-E17 :-\


----------



## scyrene (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> okaro said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need a hot shoe unless you are going to buy a flash and few people do, especially in the camera's target group. Also that is a good way to make separation between the models and force those who want it to more expensive models. The original M came with a hot shoe as it came with a flash. I have almost never used it an do not carry it. For me the internal flash would clearly be a better thing.
> ...



This is off topic, but the only good things I have to say about the 90EX (which I got in the original M kit, as you say) were its cuteness and that it could be used to trigger a bigger flash like the 600EX-RT.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> scoobysnapstory said:
> 
> 
> > ... but its missing my fave hot shoe ...
> ...



It baffles my mind how people can't seem to fit in their heads that an entry-level camera for casual shooters is an entry-level camera for casual shooters. Seriously guys, not everything is aimed at your demographic.


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> scoobysnapstory said:
> 
> 
> > ... but its missing my fave hot shoe ...
> ...




If M100 comes with hot shoe...

Where is the EVF??? Canon you are such a loser.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> If M100 comes with hot shoe...



It doesn't.



7DmkI said:


> Where is the EVF??? Canon you are such a loser.



Takes one to know one?


----------



## bf (Aug 29, 2017)

My main question is how much does the body only cost? Will it be available?
If you need EVF you can have M5. On hot shoe, you can repeat the same sentence for M6 although I preferred it had one similar to the original M. At the same time, I don't get all the nagging about what needs a larger body and already had been offered.

This is a smaller body with the same sensor as M6 and M5 and at least $300 cheaper than M6 when you compare 15-45 kits.

I'm thinking to get a Nikon D850 if I want anything serious. For a pocket camera, I may consider it for my M kit if it's considerably cheaper than its big brothers.


----------



## bf (Aug 29, 2017)

Forgot to add, is the grip a soft skin e.g. a synthetic leather or a textured plastic?


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 29, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > If M100 comes with hot shoe...
> ...



What I was trying to say was: 

If ever the M100 comes with hot shoe, the forum posts will be "where is the EVF?"

There were a lot of negative comments every time a new camera came out - look at the 6dii lately. Both the M100 and 6Dii are entry level cameras for its class, so there must be some differences between them and their big brothers. 

Enjoy the camera if you decided to buy one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...



Apologies, I misunderstood. 

I ordered the M6 after the M100 specs came out.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 29, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > scoobysnapstory said:
> ...



I read this thread and wonder the exact same thing. It would be like me getting worked up over minivans or subcompacts. Or being upset that some company released a Chromebook I wasn't interested in.


----------



## bf (Aug 30, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I ordered the M6 after the M100 specs came out.


I'm thinking the same way to get M6 or even M5 specifically if they do not offer a body only option. 
Being said, if a gray market seller offers it for 200-300 I'll get this instead!


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 30, 2017)

bf said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the M6 after the M100 specs came out.
> ...



I will be going to Asia this fall and will most likely grab a M6 to replace my M. I have seen M6 quoting at less than US$550 body only


----------



## ufaforwork3 (Sep 3, 2017)

God only knows what I'd do with it, would probably share the fate of my S110 and every other small camera I've bought... double digit shutter count, LOL.


ยูฟ่าเบท
สมัครยูฟ่าเบท
ทางเข้ายูฟ่าเบท


----------



## brad-man (Sep 3, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> bf said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...




In case you don't wish to wait:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-M6-EF-M-Digital-Camera-Black-Body-Only-Multi-BNIB/122501042010?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 4, 2017)

brad-man said:


> In case you don't wish to wait:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-M6-EF-M-Digital-Camera-Black-Body-Only-Multi-BNIB/122501042010?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649




Thanks!


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 4, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I ordered the M6 after the M100 specs came out.



out of curiosity: what triggered your decision in the end? 

I am still undecided between M5 and M100, but leaning towards M5 

A. "EVF and full control layout" = M5 
... but package is bigger than I like and I have not found a suitable bag/carrying solution [LowePro Dashpoint dilemma ]; 
M6 not really an option to me, since it is not much smaller than M5 and not cheaper with external EVF 

B. "Smallest possible package" = M100
But no EVF (not even optional), meek battery and lack of control points / nerfed UI and no flash shoe ... 

:-\


----------



## brad-man (Sep 4, 2017)

It's worth noting that the M5 has a slightly larger LCD with a 43% increase in resolution over the M6 and M100.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 4, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the M6 after the M100 specs came out.
> ...



M5 is too big, for me. 2 cm taller and 1.5 cm thicker than the M6, for me that's too big for a travel/backup camera; the M5 is closer to the SL2 than the M6 in size. So for me, it was a choice between the M6 and the M100. 

The M100 is really not much smaller than the M6 – it's only ~3mm less wide (specs say 4mm, but the M6 strap lugs are a little bigger), the M100 is only 1 mm shorter, and it's only ~3 mm less deep (specs say close to 1 cm, but most of the M6 added depth is the forward-protruding contoured grip, which doesn't add to depth with a lens attached). 

I went with the M6 for the better ergonomics (more comfortable grip), better controls (a bona fide mode dial), hotshoe (if I need a flash, I prefer the bounce capability of the 270EX II), and availability as a kit with the M18-150 (I have no desire for the M15-45). 

As for the 'Dashpoint dilemma', that is an issue only for the M6 + M18-150 combo (or + M55-200). The M6 + M11-22 (or M18-55) fits in the Dashpoint 30. The M6 + M22/2 fits in the Dashpoint 20. Would be a bigger dilemma with the M5, of course – maybe the M5 + M22/2 would go in Dashpoint 30, but otherwise I think the Dashpoint series is out with the M5. The M100 + M18-150 would fit in the Dashpoint 30, though (or so I assume, since the M/M2 + M18-150 fits). Actually, the M6 combo _barely_ fits in the Dashpoint 30 – the strap lugs put a little strain on the zipper, but it closes. That could be useful for packing it in a backpack, I think, but not for belt access. For that purpose, I ordered a Lowepro Format TLZ-10 which looks to be 'just right' for the M6 + M18-150. 

Since my most-used M lens is the 11-22, the M6 combo in the Dashpoint 30 will work well for me. The M18-150 fits nicely in the Dashpoint 20.


----------

